# S-W Deck Paint Ultra and SHerCrete



## Patton (Apr 14, 2007)

I recently tried the S-W Ultracrete on a pool deck. The paint seemed to be great. Very thick, skid proof additives, etc. The homeowner called to tell me she noticed paint chipping up.
I sat in S-W for an hour with the tech's trying to figure out if there are any specs that say you cannot use this stuff over a pre painted surface, We all came to the conclusion that it should be okay. 
Everything was pressure washed, and allowed to dry. The paint was applied on a Tuesday, and the pool wasnt used until Fri. There is no reason in my noggin as to why there is chipping occuring. I am turning to you all now. Perhaps one of you has experienced this before??


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you have any bare concrete and was it etched? I have yet to ever see a floor product of any kind that actually stays down. I don't warranty floors or porch floors and I tell customers straght out that deck stains need to be touched up yearly in traffic areas or under furniture legs.


----------



## Patton (Apr 14, 2007)

It just had typical pool deck texture on it. It had previously been painted in a white/offwhite pool deck color. No peeling of any kind. We bascially pressure washed the heck out of it, allowed plenty of dry time, and painted over it with the same type paint of a darker color.
After 2 days, I went through the deck with work boots and tried to scuff off paint. I tried REALLY hard. Nada. When I went back today, there was some standing water (the kids were in the pool). The was a spot that was 10 in x 10 in, where the paint had peeled off. I was amazed. 6 inches from it it a heavy wrought iron table. I moved it around with the metal bottoms, and not a scuff. Some areas seem completely fine. Others are peeling like all heck. I honestly dont know what to do. I was already paid. I have since had to go back to fix this twice on my dime. This will be the third. I cannot keep doing it. They have been very patient, but I am confident we both want it fixed so we can move on. Ugh!


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think you've given us enough information to diagnose a problem. We don't know how many square feet... how many gallons you used (how thick)... what percentage was failing... Did you use the waterborne or solventborne... What was the pH of the substrate after pressurewashing? Is is chipping or peeling?



> We bascially pressure washed the heck out of it, allowed plenty of dry time, and painted over it with the same type paint of a darker color.


I see you know what brand and type of paint was put down on it last time. What was it?



> The paint was applied on a Tuesday, and the pool wasnt used until Fri.


What was the temperature and humidity during this time... 

Now... here is my guess based on my psychic ability (which works alot :thumbup: )

I would pressure wash with some ChlorRid... 

The problem could be soluable salts that cannot be removed by simple pressurewashing... If you take bleach and let it evaporate you will see the remnants of such salt... (*Seriously, go get some bleach and pour a tiny amount in a shallow cup and see what is left when the water evaporates) And... I'm assuming you know that bleach is commonly called Chlorine bleach... Chlorine is in pools... Now, imagine that puddle collecting the chlorine water day after day depositing chlorine salts on that surface. 
http://www.scienceupdate.com/show.php?date=20051108
Next, when you consider that the salt is a crystal... you'll understand why it is more likely for the salt to break (shear) before it disbonds from the previous coating.


----------



## Patton (Apr 14, 2007)

I did leave out a ton of info didnt i?

The weather was in the upper 70's, lower 80's. Its Fl, so most of the time humidity is 75% or higher. The paint used prior was a local paint company (used by most builders here) and it is called Ultracrete. The SherCrete I used I believe was at 14 mils. I do notice that it is in areas where there is a bit of standing water though. The baffling part to me was that I tried very hard to scuff up this paint with hiking boots. Nothing came up at all. That is why I thought it was chipping. The spots that I saw coming up were minute specks. But yesterday, I went there and there was a big area completely peeled off (10x10). I was told that a little girl jumped out of the pool, and stood in that spot while her mom dried her. The paint came off when the mom's rubber shoes dragged on the paint.
So you think perhaps there was bleach still on the deck even after it was pressurewashed? Could be- the deck is sloped a bit differently. Looks like the middle will hold water. It was harder to see when the surface was white in color. It stands out though when it is tan.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up. If my 'salt' theory is correct, you're going to have to have a pretty kickin' pressure washer to get it up (of course the concrete is coming up with it). You really need some chemicals to get it up...



> So you think perhaps there was bleach still on the deck even after it was pressurewashed? Could be- the deck is sloped a bit differently. Looks like the middle will hold water. It was harder to see when the surface was white in color.


Go back and read my last post again... make sure you click the link I left as well... Not bleach but salts... 

Also, keep in mind that if there are salts underneath the coating, it might take some time for water/humidity to dissolve the salts... that's when the trouble starts... 

Good luck on your project... I'd get SW to foot you some paint!!!


----------

